# Greek Letter Tackle Twill Software



## zetaspirit (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello All!
I'm interested in upgrading my business by purchasing the Roland GX-24. I currently own a licensed sorority business and was wondering if anyone could recommend software that has the traditional greek alphabet used to make greek tackle twill shirts? 
I'm still old school hand cutting, ironing, and use a sewing machine to do the zig-zag stitching 
Thanks for any help!
Billie


----------



## Mike_Koval (Apr 14, 2008)

If you will be adding a cutter, basically what you will need is a greek font installed on your computer. This way you can typ the letters, cut them out of vinyl or twill and apply. If you are looking to add an embroidery machine to sew the twill, you will need to get a software that will make a stitch file for you...such as twill stitch pro.


----------



## zetaspirit (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I posted a thread a while back about using Twill Stitch Pro to create a logo in Corel and then create the stitch and cutter files...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t49431.html


----------



## Mike_Koval (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks good Ted...thanks for the plugging Imprintables


----------

